# Spring Book Cliffs



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Well its that time again and the bears are getting ready to wake up. If you or somebody you know has a spring book cliffs tag, and want to hunt with hounds, let me know, it will be a good time. I just need tags, I don't want money, just come have fun.

-Hound


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hound inc. 

I'm talkin with a guy with an Anthro tag,, Told him to PM you. Interested?


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

I gave him my #, I will look and see what the schedule looks like, lots of south slope and book tags though.
-Hound


----------

